# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Расширение для формирования реестра сотрудников 65 лет и старше для ФСС

## Mulex

Доброго времени суток, если у кого есть расширение для формирования реестра сотрудников 65 лет и старше для ФСС, будьте добры скинуть на мыло oscar.strit@gmail.com Заранее благодарен.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Доброго времени суток, если у кого есть расширение для формирования реестра сотрудников 65 лет и старше для ФСС, будьте добры скинуть на мыло oscar.strit@gmail.com Заранее благодарен.


ССЫЛКА

----------

alex-2405 (14.04.2020), dmitrybondarev (15.04.2020), pgennady (14.04.2020), pilotmason (13.04.2020), zhannet73 (19.04.2020)

----------


## Mulex

Огромное Вам спасибо!

----------


## dmitrybondarev

Нужна версия 1.0.0.18. Спасибо.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Нужна версия 1.0.0.18. Спасибо.


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post585834

----------

dmitrybondarev (16.04.2020), Svetlana_K (13.05.2020), ViaIvan (06.08.2020)

----------


## dw0314

Нужна версия 1.0.2.25. Спасибо.

----------


## zhannet73

1.0.2.26

----------


## zhannet73

с 12 по 29 мая 2020

----------


## Fltr

> с 12 по 29 мая 2020


Реестр сотрудников старше 65 лет для ФСС
Расширение для отправки реестра прямых выплат пособий ФСС в соответствии с Постановлением Правительства РФ от 01.04.2020 № 402, 16.04.2020 № 517 и от 15.05.2020 № 683.
Версия 1.0.3.26.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9aZc/49e24yvVQ

----------


## vmkam

> Реестр сотрудников старше 65 лет для ФСС
> Расширение для отправки реестра прямых выплат пособий ФСС в соответствии с Постановлением Правительства РФ от 01.04.2020 № 402, 16.04.2020 № 517 и от 15.05.2020 № 683.
> Версия 1.0.3.26.
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9aZc/49e24yvVQ


Добрый вечер, а для БП3.0 новой версии не найдется?

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый вечер, а для БП3.0 новой версии не найдется?


БП 3.0 Базовая
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/26XK/282gvJwWY
Реестр сотрудников старше 65 лет для ФСС
Обработка для отправки реестра прямых выплат пособий ФСС в соответствии с Постановлением Правительства РФ от 01.04.2020 № 402, 16.04.2020 № 517 и от 15.05.2020 № 683.
Версия 1.0.3.27.

БП3.0 ПРОФ
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/bnUq/5DcQFL73S
Реестр сотрудников старше 65 лет для ФСС
Расширение для отправки реестра прямых выплат пособий ФСС в соответствии с Постановлением Правительства РФ от 01.04.2020 № 402, 16.04.2020 № 517 и от 15.05.2020 № 683.
Версия 1.0.3.27.

----------

Sub-Zero (30.05.2020), vmkam (26.05.2020), walker54 (26.05.2020)

----------


## Sub-Zero

> Реестр сотрудников старше 65 лет для ФСС
> Расширение для отправки реестра прямых выплат пособий ФСС в соответствии с Постановлением Правительства РФ от 01.04.2020 № 402, 16.04.2020 № 517 и от 15.05.2020 № 683.
> Версия 1.0.3.26.
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9aZc/49e24yvVQ


Ссылка не живая :( Выложите пожалуйста последнюю для ЗиУП 3.1

----------


## Fltr

> Ссылка не живая :( Выложите пожалуйста последнюю для ЗиУП 3.1


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2Y29/2v17jVURP

----------

Sub-Zero (30.05.2020)

----------


## victor ad

Добрый день. Пожалуйста помогите найти Реестр сотрудников 65 лет и старше для ФСС: с 01-11 июня. Заранее спасибо

----------


## victor ad

Для ЗУП 3.1

----------


## Fltr

> Для ЗУП 3.1


Реестр сотрудников старше 65 лет для ФСС
Расширение для отправки реестра прямых выплат пособий ФСС в соответствии с Постановлением Правительства РФ от 01.04.2020 № 402, 16.04.2020 № 517, 15.05.2020 № 683 и от 30.05.2020 № 791.
Версия 1.0.4.29.

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2UMg/5AE3EeBPB

----------

adsl781 (04.06.2020), alexd754212 (08.06.2020), Arhiholy (04.06.2020), m4rtyr (30.06.2020), victor ad (02.06.2020)

----------


## Андрей2008

Добрый день. Пожалуйста помогите найти Реестр сотрудников 65 лет и старше для ФСС: с 01-11 июня для 1С 8.3 БП Проф. Заранее спасибо

----------


## victor ad

Добрый день. Пожалуйста помогите найти расширение для формирования реестра сотрудников 65 лет и старше для ФСС с 15.06.2020 для ЗУП 3.1. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## spartagsom90

Выложите для ЗуППРОФ3, спасибо.

----------


## victor ad

Для ЗУП 3.1 с 15.06.2020

----------


## alexsmirnoff

Смиренно просим 1.0.5.37 ...

----------


## alexsmirnoff

Вот, нашёл 1.0.5.37 для ЗУП. 
Держите, кому надо.
ReestrSotrudnikovStarshe65LetDlyaFSS_3.zip

----------

dmitrybondarev (31.07.2020), Sevlad (27.07.2020), shyxer (29.01.2021), user046 (05.11.2020)

----------


## udjin123

> Вот, нашёл 1.0.5.37 для ЗУП. 
> Держите, кому надо.
> ReestrSotrudnikovStarshe65LetDlyaFSS_3.zip


а есть уже внешняя обработка 37го релиза для ЗУП 3 Базовой..?

----------


## Fltr

> а есть уже внешняя обработка 37го релиза для ЗУП 3 Базовой..?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3yq6/4BbPmTG7X

----------

ViaIvan (06.08.2020)

----------


## user046

> Вот, нашёл 1.0.5.37 для ЗУП. 
> Держите, кому надо.
> ReestrSotrudnikovStarshe65LetDlyaFSS_3.zip


Не обновите ссылку еще раз, а то старая не активна, Спасибо!!!

----------


## user046

А может уже вышло что то новее

----------


## 4AuHuK

Давно вышло...1.0.5.39
Смотрите здесь:
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....344#post611344

----------

user046 (06.11.2020)

----------


## user046

> Давно вышло...1.0.5.39
> Смотрите здесь:
> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....344#post611344


Не подскажите а для периода который в ноябре ввели ничего не выходило

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Не подскажите а для периода который в ноябре ввели ничего не выходило


На сайте 1С последняя версия Реестр сотрудников старше 65 лет для ФСС
Расширение для отправки реестра прямых выплат пособий ФСС в соответствии с Постановлением Правительства РФ от 18.06.2020 № 876.
Версия 1.0.5.39. https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2UMg/5AE3EeBPB

----------

Кирилл198419 (19.11.2020)

----------


## Кирилл198419

А нет случайно расширения 1.0.5.40?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> А нет случайно расширения 1.0.5.40?


Расширение для отправки реестра прямых выплат пособий ФСС в соответствии с Постановлением Правительства РФ от 18.06.2020 № 876.
Версия 1.0.5.40.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2UMg/5AE3EeBPB

----------

Cusco (28.01.2021), glavbuh (27.01.2021), user046 (18.01.2021), user2810 (28.01.2021), Кирилл198419 (18.12.2020), ЛисENок (04.01.2021)

----------


## ОльгаПаничкина

Добрый день.
Пишет, что файл удален.
Можете перезалить, пожалуйста

----------


## ОльгаПаничкина

Добрый день.
Пишет, что файл удален.
Можете перезалить, пожалуйста

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день.
> Пишет, что файл удален.
> Можете перезалить, пожалуйста


Реестр сотрудников старше 65 лет для ФСС
Расширение для отправки реестра прямых выплат пособий ФСС в соответствии с Постановлением Правительства РФ от 18.06.2020 № 876.
Версия 1.0.5.41.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Rpf8/oz1TLRpbG

----------

ОльгаПаничкина (16.02.2021)

----------

